# Schneelage Alpenpässe



## Saddamchen (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,
ich suche einen Link, unter welchen ich die Schneelage der Alpenpässe(nicht Straße, sondern z.B.Fimberpass usw.) checken kann. Gibt es da was? Mit Google bin ich nicht weitergekommen. DAV usw. habe ich auch schon gecheckt.

Danke und Gruß

Bernd


----------



## polo (4. Juni 2008)

ich kenne keine solche seite. 
grundsätzlich ist derzeit noch nordseitig mit schneefeldern bis ca. 1600m zu rechnen, südseitig bis ca. 1800m. genaueres am besten bei nahegelegenen hütten erfragen. webcams - sofern vorhanden - sind auch hilfreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thane (4. Juni 2008)

polo schrieb:


> ich kenne keine solche seite.
> grundsätzlich ist derzeit noch nordseitig mit schneefeldern bis ca. 1600m zu rechnen, südseitig bis ca. 1800m. genaueres am besten bei nahegelegenen hütten erfragen. webcams - sofern vorhanden - sind auch hilfreich.



Vielleicht können aber auch ortsansässige User oder Biker, die schon was probiert haben, hier was posten...

die ersten Leute werden ja schon Richtung Gardasee losgeradelt sein...
wär doch nicht schlecht, hier nen zentralen Thread über die Schneelage an den wichtigsten Pässe zu haben...

Also mich würden z.B. Flachjoch, Schlüsseljoch, Pfunderer Joch, Schlüsseljoch und Grauner Joch interessieren...


----------



## polo (4. Juni 2008)

Thane schrieb:


> Vielleicht können aber auch ortsansässige User oder Biker, die schon was probiert haben, hier was posten...


richtig. für den südbayrischen raum läuft im münchenforum seit einiger zeit ein informativer thread. vielleicht gibt's was ähnliches in den ö/i bzw. ch foren.


----------



## Dietero (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo Bernd,
für den fall das du in kürze auf transalp gehst, hier die aktuelle lage vor ort.
das val d uina ist wegen vereisung gesperrt, das rabbijochist ist wegen lawinenabgänge gesperrt. stand der info ist gestern der 03.06.08.
war gestern noch selbst auf einer recherchetour vor ort.
du kannst davon ausgehen das es am fimbapass eine ähnliche situation gibt.
für weitere pässe würde ich die hütten anrufen.
gruß
dieter

www.mountainbike-tours.eu


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (4. Juni 2008)

Thane schrieb:


> Also mich würden z.B. Flachjoch, Schlüsseljoch, Pfunderer Joch, Schlüsseljoch und Grauner Joch interessieren...



Also ich kann mir vorstellen das bislang höchstens das Grauner Joch schneefrei sein könnte. Pfunderer hat gewiss noch den Charme einer Tiefschneewanderung. Zumindest der Bereich zwischen Großberg- und Weitenbergalm.


----------



## bergzieger (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

also hier in Davos sind es auf 2500m noch knapp 150cm Schnee. So oder so ähnlich sieht es dann auch auf Scalettapass und näherer Umgebung aus. Da Fimberpass und Schlinigpass noch weiter östlich bis nordöstlich liegen isses da wohl noch mehr Schnee. Aller Voraussicht nach kann man diese Pässe frühestens Anfang Juli befahren. Auch das Schlappiner Joch hat zumindest auf der Gargellner Seite noch ordentlich Schnee.


----------



## mountainbikerit (6. Juni 2008)

Hi aus dem Vinschgau.

Die Uinschlucht ist noch einige Tage zu.
Das Stilfserjoch ist offen, am Samstag versuchen wir die Tour durch Val Mora Alpisella Livigno und Forcola, ich kann dir dann mehr sagen.

Mehr Infos über die Südtioler Pässe findest du evtl. unter www.mountainbiker.it. Unser Team ist bemüht Wettermeldungen weiterzugeben.

Matze


----------



## gibbonhh (7. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Ich starte mit zwei Freunden am kommenden Donnerstag einen AlpX auf der Joe Route. Diese wird uns auch durch das Val d`Uina führen. Aufgrund der Meldungen hier im Forum über die Sperrung der Schlucht, habe ich mich mit dem Hüttenwirt der Sesvennahütte telefonisch in Verbindung gesetzt.

Er sagte, dass die Uina Schlucht definitiv für MTB offen ist. Es soll noch ganz gut Schnee liegen, aber trotzdem soll die Schlucht passierbar sein.

Ich habe ihm auch von meinen Infos aus diesem Forum erzählt und er bat mich, hier die oben genannten Informationen kund zu tun...

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## RICO (7. Juni 2008)

Ist die Klimakatrastrophe schon so weit fortgeschritten?

Ich hab fast 10 Sommer am Inn gearbeitet, aber das das Eis in den Uina Tunneln im Juni schon weg war, kann ich mich nicht erinnern.

Bei der Joe Route wirds wohl auch an anderen Übergängen noch schwierig.
Nehmt Ihr Schneeschuhe und Steigeisen mit?

RICO


----------



## gibbonhh (7. Juni 2008)

Nein, die nehmen wir nicht mit...

Warum wir diesen Zeitpunkt für diese Route gewählt haben, ist eine längere Geschichte, die ich hier nicht runterschreiben möchte. So richtig glücklichüber die momentane Wettersituation bin ich auch nicht , aber es ist jetzt schon zu spät um noch umzustricken, da Zugtickets gekauft etc.

Wir hoffen einfach auf ein wenig Glück und werden dort, wo es gar nicht geht, unsere Route abändern.

Das Eis in der der Schlucht ist auch noch nicht abgeschmolzen, es soll nur schon möglich sein, die Schlucht zu passieren...

Wenn jemand noch Vorschläge hat, so sind wir dankbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RICO (7. Juni 2008)

Ich kenne die Joe Route ganz gut aber um diese Zeit ist das bestimmt nicht lustig. Bis ins Engadin gehts ja vorher noch zur Heilbronner Hütte und Fimberpass, da könnt ihr dann auf die Via Claudia ausweichen. Die Wettersituation ist eigentlich nicht viel anders wie in jedem Jahr.
Schreibt auf jeden Fall mal wie es war.

Gruß RICO

Schneeschuhe


----------



## Bolleraci (18. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich suche einen Link, unter welchen ich die Schneelage der Alpenpässe(nicht Straße, sondern z.B.Fimberpass usw.) checken kann. Gibt es da was? Mit Google bin ich nicht weitergekommen. DAV usw. habe ich auch schon gecheckt.
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> ...


Hallo ich war am Wochenende zur Testtour bei Schafskälte in den alpen.
Na ja die Klamotten waren super..Der Schrofenpass ist frei, das Schlappiner Joch braucht noch einpaar Wanderer die die Strecke freitrampeln 
Es hat ab 2000 Hm Schnee.Teils Freigeräumt wie an der Freiburger Huette
teils schlechte Übergänge mit Rutschgefahr.Laut heimische Guides ändert sich das aber schnell zum Vorteil für uns Biker.
Enjoy the Ride


----------



## LH_DJ (18. Juni 2008)

Hier die Mail von der Stettiner Hütte (Eisjöchl):

Hallo,



die Schneebergscharte ist jetzt schon fast schneefrei.

Übers Eisjöchl wären Sie im Moment ca. 1000 Höhenmeter komplett im Schnee.

Bei der jetzigen Wetterlage wird sich daran auch bis Ende Juni nicht viel änder. 



Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Andreas Schwarz

Dorf 91/A

I-39013 Moos in Passeier

Tel. 0473/643630 - 347 8742805

Email:[email protected]

Web: www.13h.de

Wir fahren jetzt direkt zum Gardasee.

Dietmar
www.dorgas.de


----------



## fatz (23. Juni 2008)

bin grad uebern karnischen grenzkamm (stanciu-route) und dann von hermagor nach salzburg rauf (auch
so ungefaehr auf der sbg-hermagor route vom stanciu). alles quasi schneefrei (je ein kleines restschneefeld).


----------



## tri4me (23. Juni 2008)

wen´s interessiert.

In den südl. Dolomiten sollte fast alles fahrbar sein. War gestern im Val Venagia. Nur noch unbedeutende Schneereste am Nordhang über 2000hm. Südhänge bis ganz rauf frei.

Selbst in extremen Nordhängen der Pale waren nur noch Schneefelder bis ca. 2200hm herab.

Die einzigen Übergang, wo´s noch kritisch sein könnte wären exponierte Nordhänge über 2500m wie forcola nuvolau, Schlern oder Porta vescovo.


Grüße von tri4me


----------



## gibbonhh (23. Juni 2008)

Habe letzte Woche die Joe Route gemacht:
Stand 14.06.
Schrofenpass ohne Probleme
Weg zur Konstanzer Hütte fahrbar.
Weg zur Heilbronner Hütte sehr schwer mit vielen z.T. tiefen Schneefeldern, aber machbar...
Fimbapass nicht zu empfehlen, da sehr viel Schnee
Val d Uina definitiv passierbar - letzte Woche Samstg waren nur noch kleine Schneefelder vorhanden und der 1. Tunnel war noch mit 2/3 Eis gefüllt.
Braviapass kalt, aber befahrbar. 
Montozzoscharte haben wir wegen dichtem Nebel und Graupelschauern umfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabe (23. Juni 2008)

Fimba Pass nach Aussage vom Hüttenwirt der Heidelberger Hütte ohne Probleme machbar heute sind schon mehrere Biker drüber.


----------



## gibbonhh (23. Juni 2008)

Wunderbar! Mein Stand war ja auch der 14.6.

Viel Spaß all den Überquerern..


----------



## liepke (23. Juni 2008)

gibbonhh schrieb:


> Habe letzte Woche die Joe Route gemacht:
> Stand 14.06.
> Schrofenpass ohne Probleme
> Weg zur Konstanzer Hütte fahrbar.
> ...



Aber es scheint, dass du den Fimbapas gemacht hast...

Wie lange hat die Passage gedauert (gerechnet ab Heidelberger Hütte)?
Wie tief war der Schnee?
Ist eine Spur am Pass in etwa zu erkennen, der man folgen kann?

Unser Plan war am 02.07. drüber zu gehen - vielleicht hilft die Sonne noch etwas.

Danke für die Infos im Voraus

Gruß Steffen


----------



## gibbonhh (23. Juni 2008)

Nein, wir haben den Fimbapass nicht gemacht, da uns die Kurverwaltung dringend davon abgeraten hat und die Heidelberger Hütte am vorletzten Wochenende noch nicht geöffnet war.
Wir sind bis Landeck weitergefahren, haben dann einen Bus bis Ramosch genommen und sind von dort ins Val d Uina bis zur Sesvenna Hütte.
Aber wenn der Hüttenwirt sagt, dass der Fimbapass begehbar ist, so wird es dann wohl auch sein.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Juni 2008)

Als Threaderöffner muß ich mich auch mal wieder melden.
Werden den Fimberpass am 28.06 angreifen. Umbrai mit Forcoloscharte (oder so ähnlich) am 30.06. und Montozzo am 01.07.
Werden wenn möglich vob unterwegs berichten.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## liepke (23. Juni 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Als Threaderöffner muß ich mich auch mal wieder melden.
> Werden den Fimberpass am 28.06 angreifen. Umbrai mit Forcoloscharte (oder so ähnlich) am 30.06. und Montozzo am 01.07.
> Werden wenn möglich vob unterwegs berichten.
> 
> ...



Ein Hüttenwirt wird meistens zu seine Gunsten berichten.
Eine Nachricht von unterwegs wäre super. 
Vor allem ist der Fimbapaß interessant - bis zum 29.06. abens könnte ich selbst noch ins Netz schauen; ab dann müßte ich mir deine Antwort, ob es geht, oder nicht auf's Handy schicken lassen, da ich am morgens schon 30.06 starte.

Danke Gruß Steffen


----------



## Saddamchen (24. Juni 2008)

liepke schrieb:


> Ein Hüttenwirt wird meistens zu seine Gunsten berichten.
> Eine Nachricht von unterwegs wäre super.
> Vor allem ist der Fimbapaß interessant - bis zum 29.06. abens könnte ich selbst noch ins Netz schauen; ab dann müßte ich mir deine Antwort, ob es geht, oder nicht auf's Handy schicken lassen, da ich am morgens schon 30.06 starte.
> 
> Danke Gruß Steffen



Hey Stefan,
ich weiß nicht ob ich während der Tour Internetzugang habe. Schicke mir deine Handynummer per PN, dann kann ich "live" berichten.(Wenn ich es nicht vergesse.)


----------



## anda (24. Juni 2008)

3 kleine Schneefelder am *Geiseljoch*:







*Brenner Grenzkamm:*




Blick Richtung *Schlüsseljoch*:


----------



## anda (27. Juni 2008)

Wie siehts denn am Pfunderer Joch aus????


----------



## botze (28. Juni 2008)

Zitat von [email protected]:

(...)
hab gestern einen Biker getroffen, der gestern (21.06.) das Pfundererjoch überquert  hat. ab 2200m liegt noch schnee. überquerung mit schieben und tragen kein  problem. 

Zitat Ende.

Sollte also gehen.

Nächsten Mittwoch fahren wir drüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anda (28. Juni 2008)

Cool!!!!
Wir am Donnerstag!!!
Tretet uns ne schöne Spur rauf!!!!
Danke!!!

Viel Spass!!!!!!


----------



## 0815p (29. Juni 2008)

hallo 
ich soll ne nachricht von saddamchen   reinschreiben, da er einige PN anfragen hatte. Der fimpapass ist von der heidelbergerhüttn nach scoul schneefrei, ausser winzige schneereste.


----------



## Carsten (29. Juni 2008)

Im Kleinwalsertal hat ab 2000 m am Fr noch mächtig Schnee gelegen





den Steinböcken hat´s nix gemacht





Mehr Bilder hier


----------



## liepke (9. Juli 2008)

peter metz schrieb:


> hallo
> ich soll ne nachricht von saddamchen   reinschreiben, da er einige PN anfragen hatte. Der fimpapass ist von der heidelbergerhüttn nach scoul schneefrei, ausser winzige schneereste.





Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hey Stefan,
> ich weiß nicht ob ich während der Tour Internetzugang habe. Schicke mir deine Handynummer per PN, dann kann ich "live" berichten.(Wenn ich es nicht vergesse.)



Und Du hast mich nicht vergessen!!!!!!!!!!

Saddamchen hat mich sogar auf der Freiburger Hütte angerufen, weil ich 2 Tage nach ihm den Fimbapass überquert habe und sonst nicht anders zu erreichen war.Das Wetter passte auch - besser hätte es nicht laufen können.
Nochmals besten Dank für diesen Dienst - Du hast da noch ein Bier offen bei mir, wenn man sich mal begegnen sollte.


Beste Grüße Steffen


----------



## trhaflhow (18. Juli 2008)

weiss jemand wie es gerade am fimberpass aussieht.
schneelage?. hats da auch diese woche geschneit. wie auf der zugspitze
eine freundin von mir möchte nächste woche rüber. wäre für antworten dankbar


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (18. Juli 2008)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> weiss jemand wie es gerade am fimberpass aussieht.
> schneelage?. hats da auch diese woche geschneit. wie auf der zugspitze
> eine freundin von mir möchte nächste woche rüber. wäre für antworten dankbar



Fimber dürfte wohl inzw. kein Problem mehr sein. 

Guckst Du hier:

http://www.ischgl.at/de-webcams.htm


----------



## Rennschnegge4 (13. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

alle Jahre wieder zur gleichen Zeit.
Wer weiß wieviel Schnee sich derzeit noch auf den verschiedenen Alpencrossübergängen
befindet ?
Unsere geplante Route führt uns über das Pfunderejoch und weiter durch die Dolomiten.

Grüße Ralf


----------



## tiroler1973 (14. Juni 2010)

Servus!
... ganz ohne Schneefelder wirds wohl noch nicht gehen, aber eigentlich kann man in Nordtirol inzwischen fast alles fahren. ... und bis zum Wochenende geht nochmals einiges weg. Ich würde sagen, dass unterhalb von 2300 Metern alles ohne Probleme geht. Schnee sieht man erst am Alpenhauptkamm ab 2300 Metern.


----------



## Rennschnegge4 (3. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es schon Erfahrungsberichte wie es am Pfundererjoch aussieht ?

Grüße Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (3. Juli 2010)

Du kannst inzwischen überall fahren.


----------



## Thane (5. Juli 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Du kannst inzwischen überall fahren.



Sicher? Bist denn schon "überall" gewesen??? 

Wir hatten letzte Woche auf unserem Alpencross noch an ein paar Übergängen Schnee, was ich auch nie gedacht hätte bei den aktuellen Temperaturen. Pfunderer könnte ich mir daher durchaus vorstellen, dass oben am Joch und die ersten Meter der Abfahrt noch gut Schnee drinliegen könnte...


----------



## Biking_Flow (5. Juli 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Du kannst inzwischen überall fahren.



Also für "überall" würde ich auch noch nicht sprechen, aber meine Erfahrung vom Wochenende im Unterengadin (Raum Scuol): es liegen auch auf südseitigen Hängen ab 2600m noch größere Schneefelder, und auf nordseitigen Hängen gibt es in einigen Karen noch fast eine geschlossene Schneedecke ab 2500m Höhe.

Allerdings, wenn es weiter so heiß bleibt, sollte sich das in spätestens einer Woche erledigt haben.

Viel Spaß beim Sommerbiken


----------



## tiroler1973 (5. Juli 2010)

Thane schrieb:


> Sicher? Bist denn schon "überall" gewesen???


Nein. Wenn man 99% aller Touren fahren kann wird "überall" schon passen. ... und wenn es warm regnet ist so oder so gleich aus mit Schnee und meine letzte Info vom Gletscher in Kaprun war, dass es dort oben auch geregnet hat.


----------



## dubbel (21. Juli 2010)

weiss jemand, wie's am chaschauna-pass aussieht?


----------



## paulaner61 (21. Juli 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> weiss jemand, wie's am chaschauna-pass aussieht?



Ja, die webcam
http://www.rifugiocassana.it/deu/webcam.php

mfg Olaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

